# what a pain in the ...............



## chuck foster (Aug 25, 2008)

this little engine has been a pain to get running.................when i first ran it the engine would jump about an inch off the workbench 

i fiddled with the valve timing and the ignition timing ............ with no improvement 

i then shortened the connecting rod, by doing so it lowered the compression. i ended up cutting 3/4" of an inch out of the rod...........but the engine still jumped around on the bench. then i cut .200" off the top of the piston and it now runs like this





it still moves around abit but it is allot better. if any of you guys have any ideas to make it so it don't jump when it fires please let me know as i'm all out of ideas :-\

chuck


----------



## chipstractor (Aug 26, 2008)

Chuck,
 I am sure it was a pain, but looks like you got it going now. I can't turn up the sound now, but I will when get home.
 How much time do you have in the engine?


----------



## chuck foster (Aug 29, 2008)

well after posting about this engine i took it apart and checked the crankshaft to see what the stroke was..............i discovered the stroke was 1/4" longer than the drawings called for  
i made the crank awhile ago and i guess it was before i knew how to measure :
i have since made a new crank (the right stroke) but i then checked my castings and discovered i have enough castings to make three of these engines. two will be air cooled and one will be water cooled, so now i'm making all the parts to build three of them ??? 

i need extra work like another hole in my head but i figured that if i have to set up and make one part it would be just as easy to make three.................i hope :-

any who i started on the flywheels tonight and i got four of them turned.







the following pic shows the set up i used to turn them.





as you can see i just bolted them to my 9" faceplate and centerd them as best as i could and turned them to size (6" diameter to be exact).
while i was turning them the motor went up in smoke on my lathe  so i have a new one coming tomorrow ;D

after i get the motor changed i will get right on to the crank shafts and connecting rods.

chuck


----------



## Mcgyver (Aug 30, 2008)

where are you getting all the cast iron from - you holding out on us and have an iron foundry up north in the back yard? 

what engine is it, or is it an orginal?


----------



## chuck foster (Aug 30, 2008)

no foundry up here...............but there is an iron foundry just west of kitchener in a small town called hawksville.

the models i'm building are a copy of a 1 1/2 hp associated hit and miss gas engine, the casting kits were done back in the late 60's by paul berisch. i acquired these casting along with about 15 other kits from a guy out in brighton ontario.
he built model steam and gas engine for about 25 years and one day he phoned me and asked if i wanted all his castings and tooling. his reason for getting rid of all his stuff was he had just had enough of the hobby and wanted out.

the galloway model i posted earlier was for him as well.

well my lathe is fixed so i better get out there and make some crankshafts.

to answer an question that chipstractor asked earlier about how much time i have in this first running model. i think i have aprox. 60 hours to get it to the running stage and will have about 20 more hours finishing it off. painting and the "blinging" are 2 things i don't do very well at.

cheers
      chuck


----------



## BobWarfield (Aug 30, 2008)

That little engine is cool, and I love the sound. You need to put it to work pumping water for your backyard vegetable garden. I've heard of garden railways, but why not put an ag engine to work on some ag?

Cheers,

BW


----------



## chuck foster (Aug 31, 2008)

got the crankshafts made today, so i thought i would post some pics of how i did it.

i started out with enough pieces to make 2 cranks





i then drilled and reamed holes for the crankshaft and throws. these holes are reamed for a nice tight fit.
then i wanted to mill the blocks to size so i put two 1/4" dia. rods through the holes and used them to set them in the mill.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the next step was to turn the cheeks or thrust bosses on the throws. i used an old expandable lap to hold the pieces in the lathe.





heres what they look like after turning.





the next step was to press the crank pieces together with some loc-tite.









drill and ream holes for tapered pins













face pins off flush with crank throws.





cut out center of crankshaft





mill two 1/8" key ways and all thats left to do is clean and polish.





i used to make my cranks for a solid hunk of flat bar and that works great, but it takes along time to turn them.
doing the cranks in pieces is allot quicker, these two cranks took me about 3 hours form start to finish.

this method was used to make the crankshaft in my three cylinder fairbanks morse engine, the shaft is nice and straight.

chuck


----------



## Bogstandard (Sep 1, 2008)

Very nice write up Chuck.

John


----------



## chuck foster (Sep 1, 2008)

well i got out in the shop today and i had no interuptions at all (from 9am till 8pm ) ;D

first up was the base for the water cooled engine, i had to machine the spot for the main bearing caps





in this photo i have the machining done and the main bolt holes drilled and tapped





caps are installed





i then mounted the casting on a 90 degree plate and drilled/reamed the main bearing caps so as the main bearings would fit. i also drilled and reamed for the cam gear shaft. the holes for the push rod were drilled and tapped at this time to ensure that they are at right angle to the mains. this pic also shows one of mklots tap holders in use (thanks for the idea marv) 8)





the almost finished base (still needs the cylinder mounting holes drilled and tapped





the base with head,cylinder,crank and flywheels





it is starting to look like an engine but there is a long way to go!! 

the last pic shows all three engines in various stages. i,m hoping to get them done by the end of this month but i doubt that will happen!! : 






well i better get to bed.............work comes early in the morning. 

goodnight all   

chuck


----------



## crankshafter (Sep 2, 2008)

Chuck
Nice work. Wish I had a set of the castings :'( :bow:
Regards
CS


----------



## kellswaterri (Sep 2, 2008)

Do you actually ...go... to bed Chuck...Lovely work...Keyways in flywheels broached in lathe??
All the best for now,
             John.


----------



## chuck foster (Sep 10, 2008)

i have been slacking off the last few days but i did manage to get three connecting rods made.

they started out looking like this






after silver soldering the plates to hold the connecting rod bearing






then i silver soldered the wrist pin end on and made the big end bearing out of brass






the rod on the bottom is the casting you get with the casting kit and the rod on the top is the one i made.






and the finished rod in the engine






i made the rods shorter to lower the compression ratio in an attempt to stop the engine from jumping when it fires.

rods in all three engines






thats all for now, i just have to make a bunch of nuts and bolts 

chuck


----------



## wareagle (Sep 15, 2008)

What a fun build! It looks like you will have three more fine models before you know it!


----------



## steamer (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice Job!

Very Prolific! :bow:

Those are some nice methods.


Dave


----------



## chuck foster (Sep 30, 2008)

thanks for the kind words.

i started the lock off levers for the governor and this is what they look like so far











they still have to be cleaned up and polished. they are fabricated out of 3 pieces of steel. 
the original kit used castings for this part but they were long gone before i got the engine kits.

john: i do sleep ............. sometimes  and the key ways are broached in a press. 
i have never tried to cut key ways in the lathe but it should work ok.

chuck


----------



## chuck foster (Oct 3, 2008)

well the lock off arms are done





then i set about making the drip oilers, I'm making five of these cause i need 3 for the associated engines and 1 for the galloway (posted earlier) and you just have to have a spare   all i have to make for them is needle adjustment for the drip.






the ignitor was started earlier today and will be finished tomorrow (i hope)
i made 4 full sized associated ignitors last winter for a friend of mine so i have one to copy for the model.
and here is a pic with both ignitors .






one last pic of the model size ignitor being held in my grubby little hand 






well thats all for tonight.

chuck


----------



## Maryak (Oct 3, 2008)

Chuck,

Great work and great photos. Still wrapped in the 3cyl FBM :bow:

Bob


----------



## artrans (Nov 3, 2008)

nice work on the engines are they kits. They look like the red bank kits. thanks art


----------



## T70MkIII (Nov 17, 2008)

Awesome engines and write-up, Chuck.

An even more novicy thought - is the flywheel balance weight at the right spot and or are the balance weights on the crank of the right mass to do thier job?

Anyone else with a similar engine have this type of jumpin'? Anyone found a problem in the plans or notes?


----------

